# Plc الحاكمات المنطقية المبرمجة



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (23 مايو 2011)

Plc الحاكمات المنطقية المبرمجة دوره بسيطه لتعلم ع التحكم بواسطة الحاكمات المنطقية


----------



## باسل العطار (14 يونيو 2011)

*وين لمحاضرة لاساسية*

اي وين لزبدة بالحكي لسه محاضرة تمهيدية و محاضرة تمهيدية صرت محملها مدري من كم صفحها نفسها:86:


----------



## yahiaemy (24 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكر كل من ساهم في بناء هدا المنتدى


----------

